# Depo-Medrol Only 10 mgs



## dballard2004 (Jul 12, 2010)

A provider ordered an injection of 10 mg of Depo-Medrol for injection.  The HCPCS codes J1020, J1030, and J1040 are all for 20, 40, and 80 mgs.  Any idea how we report only 10 mgs?  Could we use modifier 52 with the HCPCS code?


----------



## thienhuong (Jul 19, 2010)

I was told to utilize this link to calculate the unit to bill, since 10mg then J1020 with .5 unit.
Hope this will help.


http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...gs and Biologicals~7REJY56858?open&navmenu=||


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------

